# Clifton plane on offer



## Anonymous (24 Mar 2004)

Hi all

Axminster have the Clifton no5 (possibly others too) on offer at the moment if anyone is interested?

Whilst I am not as expert? fixated? obsessed? as Alf :lol: I have tried the LN and Clifton and both work as well as each other IMO. In fact, I was incredibly impressed with the Clifton I tried  
LN is prettier and the manufacturing and materials is definitely better quality though - but then this offer puts the Clifton near 1/2 LN price :shock: 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## mudman (24 Mar 2004)

It's not on their website as under offer where it is listed as £132.95. 
Have I missed it?  

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## Alf (24 Mar 2004)

Barry,

That *is* the offer; usually they're £148.71 at Axminster  For the others, it's worth comparing Axminster to Classic Hand Tools to save yourself a few pennies. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mar 2004)

Thanks Alf,

Was getting confused there. They haven't exactly made a point of promoting the offer on-line have they?

Been hankering after a nice No. 5 and have been thinking about the Clifton's. Will read a few more threads before making up my mind. 

Did get my hands on a nice little Record No. 77 in the market yesterday. Most of the chrome is missing from the sole, but it's an old one and no rust, chips, cracks and judging by the eBay prices, not a bad price at £25 so very happy. Working away from home so can't use it until the weekend although I did nicely reshape a few pencils in work. :lol: 

Regards,
Barry


----------



## mudman (24 Mar 2004)

Blast, didn't keep me logged in.

That was me.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Alf (24 Mar 2004)

Barry,

Record #77 eh? Nice buy!  

You're right, Axminster do tend to keep their special offers under wraps a bit on their site. Ours not to reason why... :? BTW, give some consideration to a #5 1/2 in your deliberations. Jack plane of choice for many a discerning woodworker. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## mudman (24 Mar 2004)

Alf,

I was chuffed with it. Can't tell SWMBO though, she's already made pointed remarks about the number planes I seem to be aquiring. Fascinating tools, think I maybe developing an obsession, perhaps we need a self help group?

What's the difference between the #5 and #5 1/2? Length or width? I have a #6 (ok so it's a modern Stanley but I put a lot of work into getting that thing fettled) so have been thinking of getting one more in between that and my old Record #4.

Cheers,
Barry


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mar 2004)

Put me down for the self help group :twisted: 
Planes and chisels are the tools of the gods!

Barry. The Clfiton No 5 blows away my Stanley Bailey No 5 even after replacing the Stanley blade with an A2 Hock one and the chip breaker with a Clifton 2-piece + following all of DC's advice. Two years of tuning and it is not as good as the Clifton out of the box, SOB   
I guess you cant' make a silk purse out of a sows ear no matter how hard you try.

I tried to keep it quiet but I must 'come out' 
I'm as mad about hand planes as Alf (probably don't own as many though!!) and I reckon that you won't regret the Clifton for a minute.

cheers

tony


----------



## Philly (24 Mar 2004)

I second that Tony, I love my Clifti!
They definitely won't disapoint!  
regards,
philly


----------



## Alf (24 Mar 2004)

Barry,

The #5 1/2 is both wider and longer: Blood & Gore. With what you already have, you're probably right and a #5 would be better. 'Course, once upon a time I bought a #6 thinking that way I wouldn't need to have a #5 or a #7... :roll: 

I dunno, I gotta get me one of these Clifton's really, haven't I? Purely for research purposes... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (24 Mar 2004)

Alf,
Now, if you were Andy King they would be sending one by courier for testing, wouldn't they! :shock: 
It's o.k. for those woody journalists, isn't it.  
On a not so baiting point-yes, you really need one. And me. Would you tell my Missus, I could let yours know?? Some sort of deal like that , anyway?
cheers,
Philly :wink:


----------



## Alf (24 Mar 2004)

Philly, I'm 100% sure you couldn't fulfill your half of the deal :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mar 2004)

Rumour has it that Clico are going into production with a 4 1/2 & a 5 1/2 ... may be worth hanging around for news on that.

Classic Hand Tools has a reference to em...I'm waiting - never did like the whole numbers


----------



## Alf (24 Mar 2004)

Esp,

Scroll down a wee bit in this thread and you can even get prices.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mar 2004)

Philly":2778xix3 said:


> Alf,
> Now, if you were Andy King they would be sending one by courier for testing, wouldn't they! :shock:
> It's o.k. for those woody journalists, isn't it.
> On a not so baiting point-yes, you really need one. And me. Would you tell my Missus, I could let yours know?? Some sort of deal like that , anyway?
> ...



I noticed a letter in Furniture and Cabinet maker this month from DC apologising for having a go at Cliftons. The head of the tooling division at Clico visited him with their latest wares in response to his criticism - most of his concerns were sorted ages ago. He had seen older planes. Seems the planes now have DC's seal of approval.


----------



## llangatwgnedd (25 Mar 2004)

Tony

What was DC criticism with the Clifton planes about then and how have Cilco improved on it?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mar 2004)

> Esp,
> 
> Scroll down a wee bit in this thread and you can even get prices. Very Happy
> 
> Cheers, Alf



D'oh - silly me, not looking in a Yandle's show thread for Clifton prices! Cheers Alf.

Sawdust - DC always accused the Cliftons of requiring much more fettling than an equivalent L-N. The early Cliftons certainly had casting problems, soles not particularly flat, sides not square to the sole, sides of uneven thickness, choke points at the mouth etc etc - the standard stuff that DC always fixes anyway. A paraphrased quote was that an L-N needed about 5 mins work to get perfect, and a Clifton a lot more.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mar 2004)

Sawdust Producer":2uecliks said:


> Tony
> 
> What was DC criticism with the Clifton planes about then and how have Cilco improved on it?



Sorry, this wasn't printed in the letter so don't know details. The new Clifton I used last week worked great from the box


----------



## Alf (25 Mar 2004)

So what you're saying here then, Tony, is that if we all roundly abuse Clifton planes in print, they'll come rushing to our doors bearing their wares. Okay, I think I can do that.... :wink: 

I believe DC's biggest criticism was with the cap iron, but I may be mistaken.

Esp, where else? :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (25 Mar 2004)

Just to add further murk to the waters, I think DC was griping about the length of the lever cap. He says that they came in different lengths, some shorter, some longer. He specifies a certain length so that it sits correctly on the back of the cap-iron and doesn't prevent it moving freely in or out. I'll dig out the articles if anyone is really interested.
regards,
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mar 2004)

Alf":1s4zy2tj said:


> So what you're saying here then, Tony, is that if we all roundly abuse Clifton planes in print, they'll come rushing to our doors bearing their wares. Okay, I think I can do that.... :wink: Cheers, Alf



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Might be worth a try


----------

